# the current state of amazon flex 4/20/20



## danktron1000 (Apr 20, 2020)

let's get a new conversation chain on the amazon flex topic. so whats happening in your city? let's hear it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, I got fired from Flex three years ago. I didn't really enjoy it much anyway, and that being online and constantly tapping Refresh to see if I could "win" a block? Fork that.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i have not accepted any blocks, not worth my time in my market.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Tomorrow is my 4th year anniversary. I have 8 hrs of Fresh blocks.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just did my first three blocks this weekend, wound up paying me way more than promised because of TIPS. I averaged about $40 per hour.

The problem is, very few blocks ever pop up in my area.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's a new link in the app that says "activity hub. Tells you how bad you suck basically. 

All my ratings were perfect except for delivery percentage alone makes me a poor driver. That's because they send you to closed businesses after hours even after you tell the warehouse 5 times that they are closed and you even verified it before leaving.

It's all nonsense. 3-4 hour routes to deal with abuse because you can't fix what they're doing wrong.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's a new link in the app that says "activity hub. Tells you how bad you suck basically.
> 
> All my ratings were perfect except for delivery percentage alone makes me a poor driver. That's because they send you to closed businesses after hours even after you tell the warehouse 5 times that they are closed and you even verified it before leaving.
> 
> It's all nonsense. 3-4 hour routes to deal with abuse because you can't fix what they're doing wrong.


+1, you can't fix stupid, and there AI bot.

Was deactivated 2 years ago a second time. Was thinking of trying to sign up again. But a permanent Boycott on anything Amazon just feels better.

Plus I discovered way more to right off on taxes doing U/L anyway. And there dogs don't threaten to take your arm off.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Plus I discovered way more to right off on taxes doing U/L anyway. And there dogs don't threaten to take your arm off.


How's U/L business these days?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

GREAT ! I am being paid to stay home now. :roflmao:


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Surge is beginning to come back but the earliest blocks this week at my regular warehouse is 3PM.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

I was on the wait list for 5 months but it opened up recently. I was planning to sign up and then wait for the CCP virus to die off before starting to do trips. I got an email today saying it's first come, first serve for the open spots. Since I am already signed up now but haven't done a delivery, do you think they'll kick me off if don't start accepting blocks?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

No


----------

